# Spontanious London Meet - Sunday 16th December - Royal Festival Hall



## BillyRain (Dec 9, 2012)

So, 

Chris Bode and I are meeting in london on the 16th so that he can give me some cubes me bought back for me from HK. 

But we decided that we may aswell open it up as an opportunity for a meet. 

So, I know it's short notice... but we will be in the foyer of the Royal Festival Hall from around 11amish (might change but wont be far off)... if you are around it would be awesome ta see you 

Edit: Just realised this maaaay be in the wrong thread. Apologies, and please move accordingly.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 9, 2012)

Might be there. Depends whether anything else crops up in the meantime e.g. go into work or do xmas shopping


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Dec 9, 2012)

I really wish I could make it, but i live around Coventry


----------



## CHJ (Dec 9, 2012)

going there the day before with 5BLD, sounds great but that day i'm busy


----------

